# Never received my offer



## A1111111 (26 Jul 2019)

Hi
I took out a top up mortgage in 2006 and in 2008 asked my local branch about a tracker 
I was informed that because I was behind on payments on a separate mortgage I didn't qualify for a tracker, I was told if I paid off the outstanding debt and contact again in 3_6 months they would review. I paid the outstanding monies and contacted my local branch a few months later only to be told that trackers were no longer available. 

About 6 months ago I asked for a review
of my mortgages, and as part of this review I was sent correspondence showing that EBS informed my local branch to offer me a tracker at +1%as I had paid off the debt, this was all while trackers were still available. 

I never received any correspondence from my local branch to offer me a tracker, 
When I question this I was told that it was standard practice to send out these forms and implied that I never returned these forms to accept the tracker. 
Do they have a case to answer, 
        Thank you
                     A1111111


----------



## TrackerThieves (26 Jul 2019)

Have you done a subject access data request already?
Can you give a bit more detail about the correspondence and was it a letter or E-mail ?
Do you have exact dates of when the correspondence was sent?


----------



## A1111111 (26 Jul 2019)

TrackerThieves said:


> Have you done a subject access data request already?
> Can you give a bit more detail about the correspondence and was it a letter or E-mail ?
> Do you have exact dates of when the correspondence was sent?



Thanks for the reply, 

Yes, I had requested on two occasions all correspondence as on the first attempt I recieved very little info, on the second attempt I recieved more info but no correspondence to suggest my branch Sent me any offer. I also have kept all correspondence from EBS since 2006 with no correspondence on file. 

The letter/email was an internal document sent from EBS head office to my local branch Instructing them to offer me the tracker in August 2008,(I have a copy of this) 
My final response from AIB was my account was not compromised as although the offer was made to me within the time frame of when trackers were available that I didn't take up the offer of the tracker. They said I had a 6 week window to accept. 
However when I told them I never recieved the offer they said it was standard practice to send out the offer, 

I told them I paid 5k in arrears on another mortgage so as I could qualify for the offer and why would I then ignore the offer, 
 there argument been it was standard practice for the branch to send out the offer.


----------



## TrackerThieves (26 Jul 2019)

Although a different tracker issue to mine, I have had pretty similar issues with EBS in relation to documents and other correspondence. I have original documents relating to a tracker offer and application forms that were not in my subject access request and do not appear on their records and only for I still hold the original documents I would have no case. I have other instances where document were supposedly sent when they were not. Go through all your documents thoroughly and more than once, compare the log of correspondence(request if you haven't got it) with your documents and see if your missing anything else, make specific requests with the Sar's team for any further requests or information needed. Have you been in contact Padraic Kissane's office, extremely busy but is best to look at this for you


----------



## A1111111 (26 Jul 2019)

TrackerThieves said:


> Although a different tracker issue to mine, I have had pretty similar issues with EBS in relation to documents and other correspondence. I have original documents relating to a tracker offer and application forms that were not in my subject access request and do not appear on their records and only for I still hold the original documents I would have no case. I have other instances where document were supposedly sent when they were not. Go through all your documents thoroughly and more than once, compare the log of correspondence(request if you haven't got it) with your documents and see if your missing anything else, make specific requests with the Sar's team for any further requests or information needed. Have you been in contact Padraic Kissane's office, extremely busy but is best to look at this for you


Cheers will do thanks


----------

